# Vehicle purchase



## backporchdreamer (Dec 27, 2012)

We are planning to move to Italy in the next several months and I am wondering how difficult it is to buy a vehicle there? Do you use dealers? Are private sales common? Where would one look for private sale listings? Do cars need to be inspected after purchase before registration? Is insurance purchase regulated? I am in the auto business in Canada so am comfortable with most vehicle related concerns but am not sure if the process is complicated there? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Assuming you have residence and cash it's all fairly easy.

A dealer will handle all the paperwork for you other then insurance. 

Other then dealers private sales require you to file the paperwork but there office in each town that will take your money and do that for you.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

backporchdreamer said:


> We are planning to move to Italy in the next several months and I am wondering how difficult it is to buy a vehicle there? Do you use dealers? Are private sales common? Where would one look for private sale listings? Do cars need to be inspected after purchase before registration? Is insurance purchase regulated? I am in the auto business in Canada so am comfortable with most vehicle related concerns but am not sure if the process is complicated there? Any help is greatly appreciated!


were abouts in italy are you moving to if its abruzzo there is a car dealer on this site who speaks perfect english and can be trusted to find you a good car ive known him for 10 years and is a family freind if you need his details let me know


----------

